# Fiat Rapido 7090+ newby electrical question



## Michael.Archer (Jul 2, 2021)

Hi, I have recently purchased a 2008 Fiat Rapido 7090+ and I am just trying to get to grips with the electrical installations that have been done over the years.
There was no manual for the Rapido supplied, although there were manuals for absolutely everything else that came with it.

So my questions are - 

1. in the garage at the rear there is a connection for a solar panel, however my solar panel appears to have been fitted via a controller directly to the leisure batteries. The controller is located in the same under seat cabinet as the leisure batteries. Is this electrical instalation correct, will it mean the CBE won't know what's going on with the solar charger? 

2. I am looking at installing a Fiama Turbo vent in the bedroom (replacing the current roof vent). The Fiama vent requires a 12v supply for the fan. Does anyone know if there is a 12v supply in the roof already, or will I have to run a wire to the AUX1 port in the wardrobe space? I think I have worked out that the AUX.1 is a +12v supply and the MASSE is the negative, is this correct?

3. Habitation door lock - when I use the key to open the door it feels like its using an electronic motor to unlock the door. Should this door open with the central locking for the vehicle doors also?
There is wiring that comes out of the door (hinge side) but I wasn't sure if this was part of the alarm system. Any ideas?

I hope someone can help me.
Thanks in advance,
Michael


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Your solar installation sounds quite normal as a quick and easy fit, I'm not familiar with your van or CBE electrics but would have thought for the CBE system to be able to show all of the available features of it, it should be integrated into it via the available connections.

I'd think it unlikely there is a wiring feed to the roof area, unless it was an option for the original specification.

Your hab door is most likely an easy fix, very common problem is the wiring you mention on the lower hinge side of door, usually the wires break in the conduit or just inside the door. Investigate and post again your findings and I'll suggest how to fix.


.


----------



## Michael.Archer (Jul 2, 2021)

eurajohn said:


> Your solar installation sounds quite normal as a quick and easy fit, I'm not familiar with your van or CBE electrics but would have thought for the CBE system to be able to show all of the available features of it, it should be integrated into it via the available connections.
> 
> I'd think it unlikely there is a wiring feed to the roof area, unless it was an option for the original specification.
> 
> ...


Thanks, I am away in it this weekend so will have a closer look at the conduit coming out of the door (hinge side) and see if I can see anything obvios.
Do I take it that it should open with the cab central locking then?

Thanks


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

I had a 2008 Rapido 7090+ . A good MH with 3L engine and 4250kg alko chassis. The all grey paintwork was problematic especially around the door surrounds. 
I installed my own solar panel plus 2 channel regulator to charge both leisure and cab batteries. I connected the regulator directly to the batteries and it worked well. The CBE system has no solar monitoring capability although the battery voltage can be displayed so it can be determined that solar voltage is getting to the batteries.

I spent many happy hours pottering around with the MH, replacing the boiler electrical elements was especially memorable. It was on par with fixing a deign flaw which caused the fresh water tank to leak and also replacing a broken blind cord in the large panoramic front roof window. Happy days touring the large majority of France over 5 years or so of ownership

If you want some reading then see my topic regarding the water tank leak. Sorry my photos seem to have disappeared from the topic into the ethernet somehow but the gist is there. A couple of photos attached.
https://forums.motorhomefacts.com/63-rapido-motorhomes/112238-water-tank-leak-7090-a.html


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi and welcome to Facts Michael, sorry but my help is limited to having fitted solar the by the same method on all of my previous vans, it is the simplest and most effective way to do it, you don't mention type of controller, but MPPT is marginally better at keeping the batteries topped up.

Have you googled or contacted Rapido for a manual?, most vans are pretty much the same, and I've not seen any electrical details in previous vans, but again Google or Rapido.


----------



## Michael.Archer (Jul 2, 2021)

Well sorry it’s taken a bit longer than planned but last night I eventually got round to looking at this and you were right, there was a broken wire in the long black grommet which had broken off at a previous repair crimped joint. I simply cut out all the old wire and soldered in some nice new wire with plenty of slack so hopefully it won’t brea again. It’s great to have the Hab door work with the central locking now.

Thanks again.
Michael


----------



## Michael.Archer (Jul 2, 2021)

Hi I haven’t requested a manual from Rapido as I haven’t been able to find a contact email address for them, none on their website.

I don’t think my dual controller is a MPPT, but it’s fine for now. Will look to replace when I replace the solar panels as they are looking a bit old and tired.

Thanks,
Michael


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Thanks for your feedback, hope you make progress with your other points.


.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Solar panels are normally quite long lived, I don't recall anyone on here or other forums replacing them so far, they do require a wipe over with an oily rag once in a blue moon though so I would give them a clean, and test in full sun at midday, and again mid-afternoon and see what you get.

Well don't for sorting the problem and letting us know, something newbies don't seem to bother with usually, which part of Yorkshire are you in?


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

Michael.Archer said:


> Well sorry it's taken a bit longer than planned but last night I eventually got round to looking at this and you were right, there was a broken wire in the long black grommet which had broken off at a previous repair crimped joint. I simply cut out all the old wire and soldered in some nice new wire with plenty of slack so hopefully it won't brea again. It's great to have the Hab door work with the central locking now.
> 
> Thanks again.
> Michael


Welcome to the forum Michael. As others have said the door wiring is a common problem, glad you have resolved it. The wiring for the solar panel is how most installers fit. There is pre-wiring for solar panels in most Rapido models but most installers do not use. At least your installer fitted the controller in the recommended place, next to the batteries, mine was installed next to the solar panel, a job for the future to move. Wokingham Motorhomes are the main importer for Rapido so a good source of information. There is a dedicated Facebook group for Rapido's: https://www.facebook.com/groups/RapidoOwnersGroupUK. A good place to ask for a manual. There is a contact email address for Rapido in France: [email protected] although I have emailed them on a number of occasions, never had an answer though.


----------



## Michael.Archer (Jul 2, 2021)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Solar panels are normally quite long lived, I don't recall anyone on here or other forums replacing them so far, they do require a wipe over with an oily rag once in a blue moon though so I would give them a clean, and test in full sun at midday, and again mid-afternoon and see what you get.
> 
> Well don't for sorting the problem and letting us know, something newbies don't seem to bother with usually, which part of Yorkshire are you in?


Thanks, I will have a look at the output of them when I get chance (on a sunny day), I have fitted a solar controller remote panel to will be able to ready all the good info it reports.

I'm from North Yorkshire (some people tell me its the posh part of Yorkshire)..


----------



## Michael.Archer (Jul 2, 2021)

Devonboy said:


> Welcome to the forum Michael. As others have said the door wiring is a common problem, glad you have resolved it. The wiring for the solar panel is how most installers fit. There is pre-wiring for solar panels in most Rapido models but most installers do not use. At least your installer fitted the controller in the recommended place, next to the batteries, mine was installed next to the solar panel, a job for the future to move. Wokingham Motorhomes are the main importer for Rapido so a good source of information. There is a dedicated Facebook group for Rapido's: https://www.facebook.com/groups/RapidoOwnersGroupUK. A good place to ask for a manual. There is a contact email address for Rapido in France: [email protected] although I have emailed them on a number of occasions, never had an answer though.


Thanks, I have applied to join the Facebook group, will give that a go for the manual etc before trying Rapido in France.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

We're about 10 minutes from Skipton in the wrong direction.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Solar panels.... do require a wipe over with an oily rag once in a blue moon though so I would give them a clean, and test in full sun at midday, and again mid-afternoon and see what you get.


I haven't heard that before Kev - oily rag. Would WD40 work after a clean?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Plain water is best.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

jiwawa said:


> I haven't heard that before Kev - oily rag. Would WD40 work after a clean?


Twas a jest Jean, it's what you would do to an old car or motorcycle to make it look better in days gone by, and probably still is.

I intended to edit later but this site has a stupid 1 hour limit.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Just shows how naïve I am!


----------

